# Mail order lumber/McKinney Hardwood Lumber



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

A little over a year ago I asked about others' experiences regarding ordering stock from Hearne Hardwoods. Generally, Hearne didn't receive any recommendations for mail order.

Furthermore, mail ordering lumber seems to be concerning due to the quality and the price of the stock, not to mention the shipping cost.

I remembered seeing a few different people mention McKinney Hardwood Lumber so I decided to explore that option. I had a particular project in mind that required very nicely figured qswo (not available locally) so I emailed asking about availability, prices, quality, etc. The owner, Michael Mastin, promptly responded and we went back and forth many times before I finally pulled the trigger. Mike was careful to understand my needs and put together a package for me that exceeded my expectations, in fact, I think he selected better wood for me than I might have picked out myself. The figure in the wood was some of the nicest I have ever seen. The lumber is acclimating in my shop now, but I will post pix after I have milled some of it. The price without shipping was very fair and with shipping was about comparable to what I might pay locally. Needless to say, I am ecstatic with the entire process and will have no reservations about ordering from Mike again.

In fairness, my situation is different from many others in that I live in the desert Southwest so my potential sources are limited. Also, McKinney is located just north of Dallas, so the shipping distance was only about 600 miles.

I have no affiliation, yada, yada, yada.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the review. They are just north of me. May have to try them in the future.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Art,
I too live in the desert southwest and good wood is at a premium here if you can find it.
I don't know how close to Phoenix you live, but there are a couple of good sources there.
Woodworkers Source does the same as McKinney, and ships out bundles of hardwoods selected by the staff there.
I watched one young man go through the unit of wood, selecting the best of the best for a customer.
Might be another source for you if you are any where close to Phoenix or Tucson …


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Michael's reputation and integrity are legendary around here. The quality of his stock is always exceptional and his prices are fair. I've used him a number of times and he is my first choice for specialty lumber.


----------



## Scootles (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm guessing he isn't too close to Phoenix or he wouldn't have had a problem finding it locally SO many lumber options here.


----------



## vskgaming (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you very much for the review.


----------



## skiler (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a dumb question. What do they mean when they say 4/4.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

*skiller*

That's how hardwood thickness is described, as quarters. so 4/4 is four quarter (4 quarters of one inch) or 1 inch thick. 5/4 would be 5 quarters of an inch thick (1 1/4) and so on.

Hope that helps.


----------



## skiler (Jan 17, 2013)

darinS, Thank you!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Mike, I am just east of ABQ so PHX is 7 hours. I do get to Tucson on occasion so will try to stop at Woodworkers Source the next time I am there. Thanks for the info.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Here are a couple pix of the first boards I have machined. I'm still happy! 



















The widest one is 7.75" and the next two are 6.5" the two narrow ones are from the same boards as the two 6.5" boards. The stock was ~12" wide to start and 4/4 and I was able to get 13/16" from it.

I will definitely be buying from Michael again.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here is a supplier in lubboc texas art

check thru this site

http://www.acaciahardwoods.net/

kent shepherd recommended them to me


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, David. I am pretty well stocked for now, but will keep Acacia in mind for next time.


----------

